# New Furry MMO! Need new players!



## kittlelitz (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello, everyone! I'm currently involved in a small team of developers who are working on a new furry, fairy tale-based MMO called "Secondhand Lands." The game recently passed the Steam "Greenlight" process, but we need more players to justify further development. Although the graphics and the character models may seem a bit underwhelming, we promise that there'll be a ton of graphics-improvements very soon.

In the game, you can choose up to four main classes (Wolf, Catgirl, Scrapper [Anthros, essentially] and Sheep.) of character and each class has its own particular specialties (Wolves and Catgirls, for instance, are especially good at PVP. Scrappers and Sheep are excellent for grabbing resources and for crafting numerous different armors and potions!)

For those interested in joining, please feel free to download the client. I'll happily assist all those who are new in training and in outfitting their characters. Secondhand Lands


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 15, 2017)

I'll check it out next time I'm on my computer. Probably soon.


----------



## kittlelitz (Jun 15, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I'll check it out next time I'm on my computer. Probably soon.


Awesome! Just note that there will be a ton of improvements, soon. So don't be too turned off by the graphics! We're a pretty small team.


----------

